# Hybrid ,stripers



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Hows the bite at greenups?
Thinking about coming down from columbus.
Just wanted to get a idea if its worth it to go on down amd fish for them.
Is the bite on? Or should i wait a little?
Any help is great thanks


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that a new species??? 

UFM82


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

He even keeps track of how many cranks he lost! That's something I deliberately TRY to not keep track of. If I kept track of that all I could think of would be, $5.39+$4.99+$6.83, etc. etc. lol...

Anyhow, back to greenup, gonna check the sauger bite tomorrow morning.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Look for a grey HYundai wagon. With a nice dent in the side. That will be me!
Stop by and say hi.
Its always nice to meet other OGF members.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there but I hope you get out of the car and fish!!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I got skunked ,My brother got 2 sauger, And his friend got a very nice 26"walleye.
That walleye ran for ever about 100 yards. We thought it was a striper , But was wrong. 
Nice to meet you daveo. Hope to see you again at greenup.


----------

